# new to the site but not to the sport



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

hey everyone, i love to snowboard soo that why i joined the site. ive been snowboarding for the past 7 years, but i never pushed myself till about a year ago. i wanna learn a few thing but at the same time id love to share what i already know. but yea ...intro....cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome welcome...
Im new to the forum also but I dont feel like posting a thread haha.

Nice leaf btw =P


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Heey.

welcome to the site.


----------

